# can't find eth0

## civilian

I install gentoo on a HP/Compaq nx6325 laptop but (amongst other problems) my ethernet (Broadcom NetLink Gigabit (10/100/1000 NIC) PCI Express Ethernet Controller) is not working.

when rc tries to bring up eth0, it yields

 *Quote:*   

> * Starting eth0
> 
> *   Bringing up eth0
> 
> *     192.168.0.55/24
> ...

 

I'm sure I have the correct driver as the tg3 module is automaticaly loaded at startup

and the driver I downloaded from broadcom also produces the tg3 module.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Gentoo_on_HP_Compaq_nx6325 confirms that I should use the tg3 module.

dmesg | grep eth   yields

 *Quote:*   

> eth0: Tigon3 [partno(BCM95788A50) rev 3003 PHY(5705)] (PCI:33MHz:32-bit) 10/100/1000BaseT Ethernet 00:17:08:3b:ab:63
> 
> eth0: RXcsums[1] LinkChgREG[0] MIirq[0] ASF[0] Split[0] WireSpeed[0] TSOcap[1] 
> 
> eth0: dma_rwctrl[763f0000] dma_mask[32-bit]

 

lspci | grep Ethernet    yields

 *Quote:*   

> 05:01.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5788 Gigabit Ethernet (rev 03)

 

----------

## fangorn

Is the module really loaded? lsmod will show you any loaded module.

in /etc/init.d/ have you copied net.lo to net.eth0?

Is /etc/init.d/net.eth0 running? Try "/etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart"

If it is not running, maybe you forgot to do "rc-update add net.eth0 default"

----------

## civilian

none of that seems to be the problem

lsmod did show tg3, infact I have the module compiled into the kernel now.

I have a softlink /etc/init.d/net.eth0 that points to /etc/init.d/net.lo.

Both /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start and restart gives the same output as rc.

I did not forget about rc-update add net.eth0 default

----------

## wynn

You can try

```
ifconfig -a
```

which should show all the eth's â perhaps another driver (eth1394?) has pushed it up to eth1.

Just a note: you do need "a softlink /etc/init.d/net.eth0 that points to /etc/init.d/net.lo"; if you copy net.lo to net.eth0 you are storing up trouble for yourself when net.lo is updated and net.eth0 lags behind with strange error messages.

You can check the driver that an ethN is using by

```
udevinfo -a -p /sys/class/net/eth0
```

replace eth0 by the one you want to query.

----------

## civilian

thanks, it was eth2

i should really spend some time to learn these low level commands like ifconfig -a

----------

